# The G4 logo lost the "TechTV" on schedule



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Just says G4 now.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Web site addres chaned too. www.g4techtv.com now forwards to www.g4tv.com

See ya
Tony


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

RIP: TechTV... you will be missed.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Tagline says "video game television" too, expect The Screen Savers to probably be cancelled. Like it should be, it hasn't been the same for years.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Then the channel will be added to the list of other channels that I quit watching.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Hopefully Dish can use some clause in its contact with G4 to yank the channel. What a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The problem is that Dish owns part of the channel as a minority investor.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Dear DirecTV,

Please replace the G4TV (Formerly G4TechTV/TechTV) with The Anime Network. This channel would be a good draw for adults 18-34, which is a prime demographic. I know of friends who would switch the DirecTV to get the Anime Network. 

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

I thought anime network was VOD only, is it a full fledged channel now?


----------



## CHIEFTWAN (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm going to miss Techtv also. Guess I have to find some other channel during Screensavers time.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

homeskillet said:


> RIP: TechTV... you will be missed.


Leo LaPorte said this would happen on his radio show at http://www.kfi640.com on weekends from 11AM to 2PM. He also said people from the old Screensavers are trying to break their contracts with Comcast.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Someone needs to get a new Tech channel on and hire those guys back that were originally on Call For Help and The Screen Savers.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

I think a new computer channel needs to be launched. And I'd like to see DirecTV remove this channel and bring in three standard-definition channels to replace G4, CNN International, and Trio.


----------



## narnia777 (Mar 28, 2003)

Leo never said they were trying to break their contract, I am in his chat room every weekend. Kevin Rose was on and said that he can't quit his contract that he will continue to push tech content on TSS.

TSS has alot of gaming content now and some ET type of content but there is still tech and computer stuff not nearly enough though, I miss the old TSS.

Jim


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> I thought anime network was VOD only, is it a full fledged channel now?


Yes, The Anime Network now has a 24/7 feed. So far, it is only being carried on three non-Comcast cable systems.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TechTV died long ago - but the name lingered on, like faded etchings on a weathered tombstone.

I haven't even bothered to watch since Leo left.

R.I.P.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have to skip at least half of The Screen Savers because of the gaming/junk content that it shows not pertaining to computers/internet.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DS0816 said:


> I think a new computer channel needs to be launched. And I'd like to see DirecTV remove this channel and bring in three standard-definition channels to replace G4, CNN International, and Trio.


Got 50 biillion to launch a computer channel? Paul Allen sold TechTV it's his fault. Leo also owned part of TechTV, but Mr. Allen screwed Leo.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Doesn't Leo host "Call For Help" on the Canadian version of this channel? I thought I seen that on http://www.leoville.com


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Noticed this page on the "Call For Help" webpage for Tech-TV Canada....

http://www.g4techtv.ca/callforhelp/interact/callforhelpusa.shtml

They want you to fill out a form and tell them what channel you want 'Call For Help' with Leo to be on in the USA!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I filled out a form myself. I hope they get that show on a channel in the U.S.


----------



## robfwb (Jul 11, 2004)

Did you guys send a request to remove the channel to [email protected] ? enough requests and im sure it will be pulled.

Rob

http://www.robfwb.com - come and join our chat


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What will requesting to have the channel removed do? It will not help get the tech shows back and will not lower your bill each month.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Echostar owns 10% of G4 Media. They probably get to carry the channel for free or at a significant discount.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> What will requesting to have the channel removed do? It will not help get the tech shows back and will not lower your bill each month.


 It would free up some valuable bandwidth, but what Mike R. says will keep it from happening.

In fact, if they had an HD feed, we'd be seeing that - it's compelling doncha know.

Remember, in Charlie-speak, compelling = free TO HIM

*EDIT:* This is my 4000th post. Glad it could be a Charlie-basher.


----------

